# Cegonha resgatada em Olhão



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2013 às 21:22)

Os bombeiros de Olhão foram chamados a participar numa missão com o Parque Natural da Ria Formosa. Em causa, estava o salvamento de uma cegonha juvenil. O animal estava preso ao ninho e não conseguia sair.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/Le9hV5o0FUAWJwSCWcqB"]http://videos.sapo.pt/Le9hV5o0FUAWJwSCWcqB[/ame]

Fonte: RTP


----------



## CptRena (21 Jun 2013 às 22:01)

Bom trabalho


----------

